# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ενισχυτής HF-6146 push pull

## SV1EDG

Γειά σας παιδιά....

Κάνωντας μια εκκαθάριση προχτές στα ντουλάπια μου,ξετρύπωσα δυο λαμπίτσες τύπου 6146 οι οποίες είχαν ξεμείνει για πολύ καιρό εκεί.Πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον από το 1987 που ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά.Από τότε έχει μπει πολύ "νερό στο αυλάκι" και έχουν αλλάξει επίσης πολλά πράματα.Επειδή λοιπόν δεν μου πηγαίνει η καρδιά να τις βλέπω να κάθονται σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω σε ένα Linear HF (1.8MHZ-30MHZ) και σε διάταξη push-pull.Ετσι η ερωτησή μου έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό σχέδιο δοκιμασμένο ή μη σχετικό με τις λάμπες και τις συχνότητες αυτές.Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Μάριος

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Χμμμ... MF/HF 1,8-30 MHz και Push-pull! Μάλιστα! Φίλε μου έμπλεξες ! Λοιπόν, χρειάζεσαι συμμετρικά επαγωγικά πηνία οδήγησης στην είσοδο με συμμετρικό διπλό μεταβλητό πυκνωτή και ακριβώς τα ίδια στην έξοδο με υλικά μεγαλύτερης ισχύος καθώς και μονό πυκνωτή loading σε σειρά με το κύκλωμα εξόδου. Επίσης και πολλαπλούς μεταγωγικούς διακόπτες για να αλλάζεις ζώνες συχνοτήτων εκτός και αν τοποθετήσεις παλιομοδίτικα πηνία τύπου plug-in και, επίσης, δύο πυκνωτές εξουδετέρωσης. Και όλα αυτά για μια ισχύ εξόδου περίπου 100W. Το push-pull έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι κόβει τις αρμονικές άρτιας τάξης και το μειονέκτημα ότι η μεταγωγή των πηνίων του είναι δυο φορές πιο πολύπλοκη από το παράλληλο. Σκέψου και πράξε αναλόγως...

----------


## SV1EDG

Ολα αυτά ε?....τα πηνία και οι πυκνωτές θα βρεθούνε και θα φτιαχτούνε...με παραξενεύει όμως αυτό που γράφεις για την ισχυ?100W?...σύμφωνα με το datasheet της λάμπας αυτή μπορεί να βγάλει 90W μέχρι τους 60MHZ και 75W,στους 100 ΜΗΖ.Και από ότι θυμάμαι τα έβγαζε πραγματικά τα βαττ αυτά στα FM.Αρα με δύο τέτοιες λαμπίτσες υπολογίζω ότι θα φτάσω τα 170-190W στα HF.Η κάνω κάποιο λάθος?Τώρα αν δούμε ότι δεν μας βγαίνουν τα υλικά κανένα πρόβλημα.Θα τις βάλουμε πάλι στην άκρη και θα συνεχίσουμε με ότι έχουμε.

Μάριος

----------


## kostas30

γιατι δεν τις βαζεις παραλληλα?

----------


## ReFas

Και εγώ νομίζω καλύτερα είναι αν τις φτιάξεις να πας σε παράλληλη λειτουργία και οχι πους-πουλ...
Ειδικά αν θές και τέτοιο ευρος συχνοτήτων όπως έγραψες....

Δυο λόγια και για την ισχύ... η πιο "δυνατή"  6146 που φτιάχτηκε ήταν η 6146Β απο τα μέσα του 1964... με ισχύ εξόδου στα 85 W η μία, 170 και για τις δυο...
Αυτό για σκέτο σήμα, χωρίς διαμόρφωση πλάτους, FM αλλα και CW... και σε ICAS συνθήκες, "πάτημα" για λίγα λεπτά ...
Αν βάλεις SSB σήμα απο πίσω τότε η έξοδος για μία είναι 61W PEP ..122 για τις 2 λάμπες.
Αν βάλεις AM , τότε πρέπει κανονικά να ρίξεις το σήμα στο 1/4 .. 30,5W για 2 λυχνίες.

Αν έχεις ενα πομποδέκτη των 100W είναι κάπος "χαζό" να φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο λινεαρ εκτος απο πειραματισμό... εγω που γουστάρω λυχνίες σκέφτομαι το Icom 703+ με σκοπό να πειραματιστώ μετά με λινεαρ δικά μου.

Αυτά για την 6146Β, για τις 6146 σκέτο και 6146Α είναι μικρότερα νούμερα.

Αν έχεις 6146W και είναι φτιαγμένη μετά το 1965 τότε το πιθανότερο είναι Β ενώ αν είναι πιο παλιά τότε είναι σκέτη η Α.

----------


## SV1EDG

Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.Οι λάμπες είναι οι 6146W.Νίκο έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με τις ισχυς.Επειδή θα δουλέψει SSB στην καλύτερη να βγάλει 130W.Και επειδή το μηχανάκι είναι ένα ICOM 706 το οποίο από μόνο του βγάζει 100W τότε δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ.Αν θέλετε εξηγήστε μου τι εννοείτε με τον όρο "παράλληλη λειτουργία" γιατί κάπου σας έχασα.

Μάριος

----------


## ReFas

Ελα Μάριε.. Παράλληλα είναι να ενώσεις μαζί τις ανόδους το σκριν το οδηγό πλέγμα... να κάνεις τις δυο λυχνίες σαν να είναι μια.
Μπορείς να βάλεις τρείς παράλληλα η τέσσερις η και παραπάνω ειδικά στις χαμηλες συχνότητες 80Μ 160Μ....

Απο περιέργεια πες μου αν θες τη μαρκα είναι οι λυχνίες και ποιάς χρονιάς, αν γράφει κάποιο νούμερο η στο γυαλί η στο μεταλικο στεφάνι στη βάση, κάτι σαν 66-26 ....

Ακόμη αν έχεις ακούσει το ic703 plus ...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SV1EDG

Λοιπόν, Νίκο κατάλαβα.Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα συνδεσμολογία.Η μια γράφει Editron USA,C8TC8 και είναι 6146Β.Η άλλη είναι GE,6146W,IY 188-5 και στο κουτί Τ-12,ΚR-79476-GE.

Μάριος

----------


## SV1EDG

Σχετικά με το IC703 από ότι βλέπω είναι ένα μοντέλο πριν το 706.Προορίζεται για qrp με μικρή ισχύ και μέχρι τους 60 ΜΗΖ.Φατσικά είναι τα ίδια.Δείχνει τίμιο μηχανάκι αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς μόνο με HF.Το καλό με το 706 είναί ότι έχει και τους 50ΜΗΖ,144ΜΗΖ,430ΜΗΖ οπότε είναι όλα σε ένα.Επίσης μπορείς να το βάλεις σε ένα σακίδιο (ή στο αμάξι) να πάς σε μια κορυφή και να κάνεις ένα κάρο επαφές.

Μάριος

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ήμουν απών λόγω βλάβης αλλά... επανήλθα δριμύτερος! Το ICOM 703 είναι μεταγενέστερο μοντέλο του 706, κάτι σαν 706 χωρίς βαθμίδα εξόδου. Δίνει περίπου 10 βατ και κατά τα λοιπά είναι όπως το παλιό 706. Είναι αγαπημένο μηχάνημα των μεσαιατζήδων πειρατών γιατί εκπέμπει από τους 1600KHz, όπως και τα περισσότερα ICOM. Έχει καλή λήψη από τους 10-30 MHZ, στους 144-435 έχει μικρή δυναμική περιοχή (περίπου -5dBm intercept point) και από τους 10 MHz και κάτω η λήψη του χειροτερεύει. Αυτά, βέβαια, είναι προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις από δικές μου δοκιμές. Όσο για τις λυχνίες, θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο ReFa που τα είπε άριστα. Η 6146Β μποιρεί να δημιουρήσει και προβλήματα αν μπεί σε μηχάνημα που είναι σχεδιασμένο για την 6146Α, υπάρχει και σχετικό κείμενο στο internet.

----------


## Giannis511

Φιλε η push pull ειναι μπελάς και ερασιτεχνικά τα push pull θέλουν απίστευτα πολλή δουλειά για να βγουν και αν.....
Αν θες να τις ανακυκλώσεις, καλύτερα να τις βάλεις παράλληλα..μπορείς μάλιστα να κάνεις και broadband είσοδο όπως έχει κάνει ο ολλανδός στο πιο κάτω λινκ....

http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/Lineair.../fri150eng.htm

----------


## SV1EDG

Καλά ο τύπος δεν παίζεται.Πολύ όμορφες κατασκευές.Και πολύ καλό site.Ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει τι να κάνω.Η πλάστιγκα γέρνει στο παράλληλο.Είδωμεν...

Μάριος

----------


## teo706

> Γειά σας παιδιά....
> 
> Κάνωντας μια εκκαθάριση προχτές στα ντουλάπια μου,ξετρύπωσα δυο λαμπίτσες τύπου 6146 οι οποίες είχαν ξεμείνει για πολύ καιρό εκεί.Πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον από το 1987 που ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά.Από τότε έχει μπει πολύ "νερό στο αυλάκι" και έχουν αλλάξει επίσης πολλά πράματα.Επειδή λοιπόν δεν μου πηγαίνει η καρδιά να τις βλέπω να κάθονται σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω σε ένα Linear HF (1.8MHZ-30MHZ) και σε διάταξη push-pull.Ετσι η ερωτησή μου έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό σχέδιο δοκιμασμένο ή μη σχετικό με τις λάμπες και τις συχνότητες αυτές.Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> Μάριος



 ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ PUS PUL

----------


## SV1EDG

Για τι συχνότητες ενδιαφέρεσαι,Θεόδωρε?

----------


## p.gabr

αυτοΥς ρωτας ρε Μαριε

----------


## SV1EDG

Ολους του ρωτάμε,Παναγιώτη.

----------

